# Boston - Tonight (Edit)



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

June 6 - Marina Park

http://www.bandboston.com/

Anybody know who else might be playing at this, since they mention "festival" on their website? Just wondering.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They might be playing with STYX on that date.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Didn't the singer off himself with a BBQ?

Who is singing for them now?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

BOSTON will be bringing two new recruits on tour this year. Singer/songwriter/guitarist Michael Sweet, veteran Stryper frontman will both sing and trade riffs with Gary and Tom on guitar. Unexpected phenomenon Tommy DeCarlo, the fan that posted his BOSTON covers on his myspace.com page and ended up on stage, will also be belting out the classics that skyrocketed the band to worldwide fame.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A few other Canadian dates

June 7 2008 Winnipeg, Man MTS Center 

July 30 2008 Rama, ON Casino Rama Entertainment Center


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Tonight we rock*

Ladies and gents, I am off to see my guitar god tonight. Ever since I first heard the "Boston" sound I have followed and worshiped the ground Tom Scholz walks on. I have seen them at least 7 times before. Yes, we are down to Scholz himself in terms of "original" members. But if you really know the whole story, it's only ever been him from the start. Brad is gone, I will miss not seeing him there tonight. Instead we will listen to a Home Depot Credit Manager (on leave) taking on the lead vocal duties. To be fair, all I have read and heard is that he can really sing and does a great job. Tommy DeCarlo, enjoy your time with the band !


----------

